# Push/pull While Towing...



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

On my last trip I noticed a push/pull effect on the TV. I thought it was the rough roads around the campground, but it did it on the highway as well.
Here's the setup:

2005 23RS
Equalizer with 1000lb bars.
2005 GMC Sierra 1500 Z71 Crew Cab

Another camper mentioned it might be caused by having too much cargo up high in the TT. The only thing not in the floor or storage compartments is the food in the pantry and the fridge.

I always load the heavier stuff up front and ensure its distributed evenly. Any ideas on what might be causing this?

BTW, just looking at the TV & TT when hooked up, everything appears pretty level. I know, I know- I need to use a tape measure....

Thanks!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

wicandthing --

we have virtually the exact setup as you and my ride is smooth as silk...don't see how having things higher or lower would cause a push/pull affect ...

which brake controller are you using ???

I switched to the Prodigy for that very reason -- had another brand and every time I put on the brakes it was a different experiecne...

also -- your not traveling with full tanks are you (water)??


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> BTW, just looking at the TV & TT when hooked up, everything appears pretty level. I know, I know- I need to use a tape measure....


Start there







Your wd may need adjusting.

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Would the 1000lb bars be overkill maybe?? You have less hitch weight than I do and I only use 800 lb bars. I could probably raise my TV bumper height with the 800's if I linked up enough chain.

Just a thought.....????

Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't see how WD bars setup could affect the push/pull syndrome...

I understand that they redistribute weight .. and that its vital that for them to work correctly that they are measured and set up right... but even if they are spot-on I think that psuh/pull is caused by something different...

I'm betting that its his brake controller...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I was just thinking what a friend of mine told me about the WD bars....his family had owned an RV dealership for a number of years and he said that if the bars are too stiff or lifted too much, you can actually increase the poirposing (sp??) effect, instead of decreasing it. Maybe that is the push/pull feeling?? Could be continued poirposing(sp?)??

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Has the setup always handled this way, or is this the first time you've experienced it. If I have a particularly heavy load in the TV (like a weeks worth of firewood, and two days worth of beverages on ice), I will get the same push/pull. A week later, no wood, no beverage, no push/pull. Just something else to think about. Changing the P rated tires that come on the GM 1500's for LT's may solve the problem.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Depends when he's getting the push/pull. If it's during braking, then it could be the controller. If it's not during braking then it's likely something else. He's going to have to do some experimenting to figure it out.

Huntr70,

I'll bet your 800# bars are about equal to your tongue weight. You'd be suprised what the tongue weights actually are. Our 21RS is in the high 700's and I don't have that much up front.

I've got 1000# bars on our 21RS and they work well.

If the tongue weight isn't distributed enough, all that tongue weight on the rear could possibly get things moving back and forth.

Mike


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Iâ€™m thinking it is the WD set-up (maybe the 1000# bars maybe not)

Anyway, we had ours set-up with 3 chains hangingâ€¦well me, not being satisfied. I thought we had too much tongue weight with just 3 chains.
Soâ€¦ I thought Iâ€™d â€œkick it up a notchâ€ to 4 chains hanging while DH was at work.








Low and behold I was wrong!







Shhhhhhh








I took it out for a spin and experienced porpoising. shy

Iâ€™m thinking you donâ€™t have enough tongue weight
Just my .02

MaeJae


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Test the rig with different levels of tension on the bars. The push pull effect (while driving straight and level) is also refereed to as porpoising and can be caused by a couple of things the most common I suspect would be low weight bars and too much tongue weight. Resulting in a springing action.

You can also get this with low tongue weight and you can not fix that with WD bars.

Also have heard this blamed on a half filled water tank but that would be rare I think.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Pushing and Pulling is usually related to your brake controller not being set-up right or your fuse as blown and you think is is correct. I believe your set-up is a 40amp fuse in the fuse box under the hood.

The 40amp fuse is only for the brakes and not your lights. If your fuse is ok and controller is ok, I would check your cord. I pinched mine by mistake and lost my lights on the right hand side.

If your set-up is correct (brake and WD/Bars) it should be as smooth as silk.

Thor


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I haven't had a chance to do much experimenting yet.
The push/pull is not during braking, but while going down the road. I'm going to try putting a little more weight on the tongue to see if that helps. Problem is, we don't carry a lot of junk camping with us, so I'm having to find stuff to add to the front storage compartments....

When I asked for the 1000lb bars, the service dept. manager said that would be fine and would give me a little leeway if I ever got the 3' syndrome.

Anyways, I'm taking the unit in for some warranty work this Friday and I'm going to have them check the setup on the equalizer and see if they can eliminate the push/pull. If not, I will take some time myself and see if I can fix it.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

wicandthing said:


> When I asked for the 1000lb bars, the service dept. manager said that would be fine and would give me a little leeway if I ever got the 3' syndrome.


Dumb question #1; What exactly is the "3' syndrome"?

Dumb question #2; You are using the correct ball size, aren't you? If the ball isn't tight in the coupler you could have a push/pull sensation as the trailer slops around.

Jim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Agreed.....Dumb question no 1?

John


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

i had the push pull feeling with my equal-i-zer setup (i use 1200# bars) I got them for a heaver trailer i have.

Equal-i-zer support said they would be fine just may be a little stiffer than a lighter bar.

I added a few washers to the tilt wich added to the tenson on the bars and this removed the push pull. keep playing until you are happy,dave action


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

1) The 3' syndrome is caused by looking at new trailers and wanting to go up in size... I've heard this term on other forums I visit. I think it came from the idea that lots of people go up in 3' increments when they upgrade...

2) Yes, its the correct ball size. The coupler is nice and snug (not too tight) and I am able to lift the rear of the truck with the trailer jack when connected.


----------

